# New mobile no. Need help



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been paying monthly on a contract with O2. That contract has now ceased so I just pay monthly.
I have decided I want a new phone no but if I changed it in UK I would be back into a contract again, we move in Nov so no point.

So what do I do? I have only had my smartphone a year, so don't want to 'upgrade'.

How can I get a new no. Before moving? Need advice please.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

You need to get the PUK code from 02 and then go and get any PAYG SIM you like the costs of.
When you get the new SIM they will ask for the PUK code to unlock your phone from 02.

Check with your new chosen provider before you start, they may have a simpler system in place, or they will explain it step by step to you.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

As Simon has said get your phone *unlocked* as this is the first requirement before coming to Spain, once done just buy a PAYG sim.

BTW its Nu.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you mean you want a different UK number now? Or are you talking about changing it once you get to Spain in November?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

You will be pleased to know that they are not allowed to lock your phone in Spain.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Do you mean you want a different UK number now? Or are you talking about changing it once you get to Spain in November?


That is the question. Can I change my no. In the UK and then just get a Spanish sim, or is it better to just get a new Spanish no?


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Simon22 said:


> You need to get the PUK code from 02 and then go and get any PAYG SIM you like the costs of.
> When you get the new SIM they will ask for the PUK code to unlock your phone from 02.
> 
> Check with your new chosen provider before you start, they may have a simpler system in place, or they will explain it step by step to you.


O2 have said I get a PAK code from them, it lasts 30 days, then I should get a Spanish sim. However, this was when I said I wanted to keep my existing no, now I don't.

So I still need to know where should I get a new phone no, UK or Spain?


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

VFR said:


> As Simon has said get your phone *unlocked* as this is the first requirement before coming to Spain, once done just buy a PAYG sim.
> 
> BTW its Nu.


What is Nu?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Duchess said:


> O2 have said I get a PAK code from them, it lasts 30 days, then I should get a Spanish sim. However, this was when I said I wanted to keep my existing no, now I don't.
> 
> So I still need to know where should I get a new phone no, UK or Spain?


Get a SIM when you get to Spain, they will give you a new number automatically and there is no issue with locked phones here, so it simplifies things for you. It does make life difficult for friends and family as they are dialing internationally but if you're living in Spain that's how it should be.

We have a 3 SIM we switched in the UK which costs £15/month with a UK number and as they have an app which allows phone/sms through (WiFi) internet and therefore costs no extra. (£15 includes unlimited data). We also have a Spanish SIM which is costing about 9e/month. 

If I were to choose one, I would get the Spanish SIM as it is the simplest for you!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Duchess said:


> What is Nu?


Its for Nu(mber)

When you get here with your UK phone you just buy a new sim & pop it in.
Yes you will of course get a Spanish number & if you have whattsapp installed you can call any other whattsapp user in the world free of charge once on WiFi (most UK smartphones users have this loaded)
02 will unlock your mobile if you ask, but it can be done via ebay for a few pounds.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

When I had my phone with o2 about 4 years ago they told me that o2 do not lock their phones and when I moved to Spain I just popped my new sim in and voila !!! Things may be different now.


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

VFR said:


> As Simon has said get your phone *unlocked* as this is the first requirement before coming to Spain, once done just buy a PAYG sim.
> 
> BTW its Nu.


As I said in my post it's no.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

VFR said:


> Its for Nu(mber)





Duchess said:


> As I said in my post it's no.


The only correct and accepted abbreviation for number is "no." .

There is no such abbreviation as "nu"




Get UK phone unlocked (you do NOT need a PUK for this - it's a different process)
Buy SIM only in Spain
Put in your phone and let everyone know your new number
If it's a Smartphone with a data plan or with WiFi access, install Whatsapp


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> The only correct and accepted abbreviation for number is "no." .
> 
> There is no such abbreviation as "nu"
> 
> ...


Its ........ №. 
The OP included number as no (a few times) and this may it hard to read/understand at a glance (except you I know)
So on social media nowadays its often nu to avoid the confusion with no as most do not put it as No.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Its ........ №.
> The OP included number as no (a few times) and this may it hard to read/understand at a glance (except you I know)
> So on social media nowadays its often nu to avoid the confusion with no as most do not put it as No.


or even N° !


----------

